# Freebox révolution et VPN Cyberghost



## mikalak (24 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 
Sur le site Macgé, je suis tombé sur un article  des VPN, j'ai sauté sur l'occasion pour prendre un abonnent sur Cyberghost. Tout fonctionnait bien depuis 8 mois, seulement voila depuis quelques jours je suis dans une galère j'ai tout cherché , trouvé aucune solution à mon problème.. j'en peux plus, SI quelqu'un pouvait m'aider.
Voila, depuis une semaine maintenant, mon VPN cyberghost PPTP est déconnecté. J'ai :

supprimé la configuration sur le site
recrée une connexion
redémarré ma freebox revolution
remis les paramètres d'usine de la freebox
confguré une autre connexion PPTP
configuré un Open VPN
Et à chaque fois, l'état du VPN est déconnécté. Pouvez vous m'aider. merci Mika


----------



## mikalak (24 Décembre 2019)




----------



## mikalak (25 Décembre 2019)

si personne n'a de solution, avez vous une idée pour ouvrir le port 1723 du VPN?


----------



## shub22 (25 Décembre 2019)

Je suis sous HidemeVPN, un des multiples VPN sur le marché et des fois il peine à se connecter en Hollande où est localisé le serveur
Question bête: il y a une hot-line et/ou un SAV forcément sur CyberGhost puisque tu payes l'abonnement.
Eux t'ont dit quoi ?
Normalement ça marche tout seul, à moins que chez eux il y ait des problèmes au niveau serveur ou transmission de chez toi à chez eux
Normalement tu n'as pas à toucher à ta freebox: le VPN si j'ai compris c'est juste un routeur qui a pour effet de te rendre anonyme sur le Web c'est tout


----------



## mikalak (25 Décembre 2019)

je n'ai pas trouve leur tel, j'ai posté des messages  en français et anglais sur le site mais rien depuis 5 jours !


----------



## shub22 (25 Décembre 2019)

_Apparemment on les contacte par chat et pas par téléphone_
très curieux: ils sont basés en Roumanie et ont une super bonne réputation
Que des étoiles partout entre 4 et 5 sur 5: et une assistance qui fait une note genre 9,5/10
A moins qu'il y ait eu un coup d'Etat en Roumanie et que ça fasse comme en Pologne lors du coup d'État de Jaruzelski en 81 et qui avait coupé toute communication entre la Pologne et l'extérieur. Pendant assez longtemps je me souviens: deux années d'état de siège!!
Mais la Roumanie n'est plus communiste depuis longtemps
=========================================
https://fr.wizcase.com/reviews/cyberghost-vpn/
Voilà ce qu'ils disent sur le lien ci-dessus==>
*Assistance9.5*
Afin de vérifier la rapidité et l’efficacité de CyberGhost VPN en matière d’assistance clientèle, nous les avons mis à l’épreuve via différents canaux de support.
*Le meilleur moyen de contacter un membre de leur équipe est le chat en direct.* Un membre de l’équipe d’assistance clientèle a répondu rapidement, poliment et efficacement.

CyberGhost VPN offre une *garantie satisfait ou remboursé de 45 jours*. Selon le site Web, *cette offre s’applique à tous les forfaits.*
Dans l’ensemble, l’équipe d’assistance clientèle est très conviviale et compétente. En outre, *le site Web comprend une section « Aide et FAQ » avec une grande variété de ressources intéressantes et utiles.* De plus, les guides de l’entreprise sont spécifiques à chaque dispositif et système d’exploitation.


----------



## mikalak (25 Décembre 2019)

quand tu vas sur l'onglet tu clique sur assistance tu as un formulaire à remplir et puis un accusé de réception par mail, et puis plus rien !!! sont en faillite?


----------



## shub22 (26 Décembre 2019)

Le chat en direct tu as essayé j'imagine non ?
Tu as pas de forum spécial soit cyberghost soit sur les VPN en général (moi je connais pas) pour voir si d'autres ont le même problème ? C'est vrai que c'est bizarre
Ceci dit quand mon serveur SFR est tombé de panne pendant 2 mois cette année suite à une grosse chaleur en juillet, ils ne m'ont pas prévenu que ça recommençait ni quand et ça durait indéfiniment: plus de mail plus rien, une espèce de blackout. Par contre comme ils sont en France il y avait le téléphone
Je vais essayer de fouiner sur le Net: essaie sur Google avec les mots-clé "cyberghost panne" ou mieux "cyberghost breakdown" ou en général "VPN panne"


----------



## mikalak (26 Décembre 2019)

j'ai tout cherché, je suis tombé sur ce site : https://www.cyberghostvpn.com/privacyhub/l2tp_pptp_discontinued/
Alors j'ai tenté de créé un compte Openvpn, mais lorsque j'importe le fichier sur l'interface free, j'ai un message d'erreur !!!


----------

